# California Compliant???



## Rook (Aug 3, 2015)

I was inquiring to an ffl about ordering a black Kahr K9 with night sites. He said the only one he was able to pull up on his computer was CA compliant. Does anyone have a clue as to how this gun is different from any other Kahr, because I know it's less than 10 mag capacity as they all are? I reside in Kentucky btw.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sounds like it isn't any different its just that dealer can only find a CA complaint one.........

Black but no night sights........
Kahr Arms K9094 K9 Black 7+1 9mm 3.5" $698.00 SHIPS FREE


----------



## fajar (Jul 28, 2015)

usually it is on the black market


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

When it comes to firearms, I thought "California Complaint" meant having a plugged barrel? :watching:


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

The Kaliforina Kompliant don't have a trigger---there's the secret to that.


----------



## Bobshouse (Jul 6, 2015)

The California compliant models are more expensive. They charge 50 bucks or more for the LCI, and then don't forget the magazine disconnect. My p380 cost about 120.00 more than a regular model.

Don't get a CA compliant gun, wait for a decent one...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Hmmm........a plugged barrel and no trigger. 

How safe is that? :smt033


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

They have no firing pin either...California law makers decided that this may, in fact, set off a metallic cartridge. Lol.


----------

